

Show HN: Beem, an alternative screenshot sharing app for OS X - bnthor
http://beemapp.me/

======
shosko
This is a great app. It does exactly what I need it do and nothing else.

I also had a frustrating thought. Up until Beem, I was using Cloud, which also
was a good product. It was free up until recently, where its now $10/month,
and includes a lot more features (none I need). I emailed them, and asked if
they a lite plan for a few $ with only the core feature. They didn't, but they
did generously offer me a discount on the yearly cost. Still, I stalled and
found Beem, now I use that. Cloud lost me as a customer when they could have
kept me.

------
abracourcix
Sounds great! I'll test it on my mac :)

